# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Opinions on HGH/Test cycle

## jtuner77

Here are my stats first and foremost

Age 34
Height 5'10"
Weight 195(155 LBM)
BF 19% right now but plan on getting down to 170 before I start the cycle

I plan on using pharma grade HGH and I really want to do this more to lose the last bit of fat and gain about 10lbs of mass. This sounds cheesy but I have a whole wardrobe now that I do not want to throw away anytime soon.

Here is how I see the cycle.

Wk1-2 2IU ED 5 on/2 off
Wk3 3IU ED 5/2
Wk4-8 4IU ED 5/2
Wk9-18 6IU ED 5/2, 500mgs Test E. Every Week
Wk19 5IU ED 5/2
Wk20 4IU ED 5/2

Now what do I do for PCT post the test cycle? Do I need any AI, HCG or anti-E? Is the test dosage enough?

----------


## customworksking

Avg test cycle is 500mg a week
gh if i were u try 25days @ 2iu a day.. zero off c how ur body reacts 
u must have a clean diet .. search the forum for ur PCT @ 200mg idk if i would bother with 1

----------


## jtuner77

I will up the Test to 500mg a week

----------


## cyounger100

there is no reason too up the test at all u should atart at 400 mg week you will grow fine off of taht for first cycle pct should be started 2 weks after last test e pin clomid and nolva 100/100/50/50 and 40/40/20/20 thats a 4 week pct daily in mgs you do not need pct for gh i assume u no that though gl you will love that cycle just finished mine it is awesome

----------


## 38jumper38

Try HGH 3 days on 1 or 2 day off, you don't want to shut down your natural production for 5 days.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've been on HGH every day for 2 1/2 years. This thing I found is that consistency is very important with HGH. 500mg Test per week is fine. I wouldn't got 6iu then go back to 5iu then down to 4iu. Just stay at 5iu once you reach that dosage.

----------


## jtuner77

Scotch & cyounger...how much did you guys grow and is it just amazing how it effects body fat? Scotch I do not know how you can afford to take it straight for 2.5 years.

I want to keep the gains controllable so I dont want to get too big.

Do either of you have before and after pics from your hgh cycles?

----------


## cyounger100

it def keeps you lean gh that is i ran 300 mg of test for my first cycle though as advise from the vets here too grow into your dose and i blew up on that dose thats why i say start low you will be happy you will retain alot of water on test and gh at least i did

----------


## SlimmerMe

To fit in those clothes? Now that is funny. I hear ya!

But on a more practical note: do you think you really need 6 units? Might blow you up a bit.....

----------

